# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Πατηθρες από λυγαριά!Ναι ή όχι?

## Vogias

Γεια σας και παλι!!!εδω και αρκετές μερες ψάχνω πληροφορίες για ξύλινες πατήθρες!έχω διαβάσει σε διαφορα site εξωτερικού και εσωτερικού για διάφορα ξυλα απο διαφορα δέντρα.έχω ήδη φτιάξει πατηθρες άπο ελιά!Στην αυλή μου όμως υπάρχει μια λυγαριά που έχει τέλεια ξυλα για πατηθρες και ειδικά για να κατασκευάσει κάποιος σκάλες επειδή είναι ίσια ξυλα!!!το θέμα είναι ότι στα site που διάβασα δεν αναφέρει την λυγαριά ούτε σε αυτά που επιτρέπονται ούτε σε αυτά που δεν επιτρέπονται!!!
Γνωρίζει κανένας αν επιτρέπονται τα ξυλα απο λυγαριά;;;

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

νομιζω δεν επιτρεπε...λογο καποιας ουσιας του εχουν καποια ειδοι λιγαριας...απ οτι θυμαμαι ετσι ειχα διαβασει καπου...

ο ευκαλιπτος ειναι πολυ καλος και ευκολο!
αν με μια φαλτσετα βγαλεις τον φλοιο θα εχεις ενα ασπτο ξυλο...

----------


## Vogias

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9B%...81%CE%B9%CE%AC Εδώ δεν αναφέρει ότι η λυγαριά έχει διαφορετικά είδη!Έχω διαβάσει κάτι για τα διαφορετικά είδη της ιτιάς!Μήπως το μπερδεύεις με αυτό?
Στην αυλή έχω και μουριά που διάβασα ότι είναι ασφαλές το ξύλο της,όμως όταν έκοψα ένα κλαδί έβγαλε γάλα!!!Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν αυτό το γάλα είναι ασφαλές για τα πουλάκια μας 100%???Θέλω να πω μήπως αν δαγκώσουν το κλαδί και το γάλα αυτό έχει κάποιες βλαβερες ουσίες για αυτά?

----------


## jk21

αν η λυγαρια που αναφερει η wikipedia (ειναι αλλο ειδος )  εχει σχεση με αυτο που ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εννοεις (τα μακρια χωρις τεθλασμενη μορφη στρογγυλα κλαδια με το εντονο πρασινο χρωμα  ) και ειναι καποιο απο τα παρακατω 250 ειδη που αναφερονται για το φυτο vitex τοτε ψαχνουμε σωστα.

http://www.gardensandplants.com/gr/p...?plant_id=3515

το θεμα ειναι παντως οτι με τον βιτεξ τον αγνο που αναφερει η wikipedia to φυτο που εννοεις δεν μοιαζει.αν το βρεις σε καποια φωτο ,τοτε δωσε το λινκ να βρω πια ειναι η επισημη ονομασια.μονο ετσι θα βρουμε ισως ακρη

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

...εχεις δικιο..την μπερδεψα με την ιτια...οποτε δεν ξερω για την λιγαρια!
συγνωμη!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Γεια σας και παλι!!!εδω και αρκετές μερες ψάχνω πληροφορίες για ξύλινες πατήθρες!έχω διαβάσει σε διαφορα site εξωτερικού και εσωτερικού για διάφορα ξυλα απο διαφορα δέντρα.έχω ήδη φτιάξει πατηθρες άπο ελιά!Στην αυλή μου όμως υπάρχει μια λυγαριά που έχει τέλεια ξυλα για πατηθρες και ειδικά για να κατασκευάσει κάποιος σκάλες επειδή είναι ίσια ξυλα!!!το θέμα είναι ότι στα site που διάβασα δεν αναφέρει την λυγαριά ούτε σε αυτά που επιτρέπονται ούτε σε αυτά που δεν επιτρέπονται!!!
> Γνωρίζει κανένας αν επιτρέπονται τα ξυλα απο λυγαριά;;;


*Αν τα ξύλα τα αφήσεις να ξεραθούν δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα.*

----------


## Vogias

Η λυγαριά είναι ακριβώς σαν αυτήν: http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%91%...us-foliage.JPG!!!
Αυτό για την μουριά που σας είπα πιο πάνω μήπως γνωρίζετε κάτι???

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Η λυγαριά είναι ακριβώς σαν αυτήν: http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%91%...us-foliage.JPG!!!
> Αυτό για την μουριά που σας είπα πιο πάνω μήπως γνωρίζετε κάτι???


Όταν ξεραθεί η Μουριά είναι κατάλληλη για να τη βάλουμε.

----------

